

Ask HN:What will you make if you got two months off from work? - reymook

If you get two months off from your regular job or business, and if you decide to spend it coding instead of a vacation, what will you make? Is there any good pending projects you would like to work on?
======
JeremyMorgan
I have a list about 20 items long. I'd probably spend a good portion of that
two months trying to decide which project to take up lol.

------
seltzered_
I got laid off from my job at the beginning of summer. Over the summer I
helped a startup (which I thought I was going to be partners with but they
decided otherwise), made some small demos exploring some interaction ideas,
and spent time interviewing for other positions / traveling for a couple
weeks.

Some of the interaction ideas were intended for another mini startup idea, but
after demoing prototypes I wasn't happy enough with the response - it was a
"oh that's neat" but not enough "please take my money". I'm now trying
reapplying the ideas to a use case with a more interesting business plan.

On the plus side, I now have an on-going part-time contract job where I work
from home. Surprisingly I almost make the same if not more money now with less
hours, go swimming during lunch, and have time to focus on side projects.

I'm seriously thinking about moving closer to the mountains.

Do I recommend getting laid off/quitting? No. I was honestly freaking out for
the first 2-3 months of summer. I was a bit lucky that I already had some
companies calling me a week after I was laid off.

Do I recommend always putting in a couple hours every day on a side project?
Yes. Get some idea of whether your idea will work out or not, and do your
customer problem/solution interviews. Go to coffee shops/libraries to help
concentrate.

------
anujkk
I would definitely like to work on something that can provide me some passive
income later. I don't have any good idea for that. If not that I may work on
some design projects of other startups to sharpen my skills or may be some
Wordpress themes. Interested in knowing what cool ideas other people have.

------
zackmorris
The two months is the easy part. Finding funding to live on the meantime is,
well, so difficult that it's effectively impossible. I'm a contractor right
now and 100% of my time goes to survival. I have infinite ideas, any one of
which could make a lot of money, but no way to justify working on them when
I'm perpetually behind on rent.

------
debacle
The exact same question, plus one month, was asked a week ago, to the day:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4554345>

~~~
anujkk
Nice discussion but it isn't exactly the same question. Here OP is asking
about people ideas to making something(most probably applications) instead of
learning something in two months time.

------
true_religion
I'd go to Maui, and later resign. ;)

